# 30 days until Nigerian Dwarf Babies!



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

My extra small Nigerian Dwarf Squeaks is finally within 30 (give or take) days of kidding! :clapping:

Hopefully all goes well as she is a second time Mom. We bought 5 months after she had her kids and she has been great ever since! She had two bucklings her first kidding with her previous owner. We’re hoping for girls from her though. She isn’t that great in quality, but we love her anyways! She was actually one of 5 babies! And, with 30 days to go, she is pretty big! She is on a grain ration, but has unlimited grass.
Anybody else have babies yet!
If you want, post cute pictures below! (All baby goat photos are cute! :kid2::kid::kid3
:stork::storkboy::storkgirl:
Edit: 1 day now. She is due 2/15/2020


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

I had a couple of does a few days before Christmas. I have more due to kid end of February- early March.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Do make sure she is getting a quality hay, not just grass.... most important for rumen function and health.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

LisaCan89 said:


> I had a couple of does a few days before Christmas. I have more due to kid end of February- early March.


Aww! Cuteness overload! Congratulations on does! I wish my goats had does. I've only ever gotten bucklings..
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

goatblessings said:


> Do make sure she is getting a quality hay, not just grass.... most important for rumen function and health.


She is getting a good quality hay. The hay is stored in an enclosed barn, on pallets off the ground. Then, she eats it in a hay feeder inside her shed. The hay has short thin stems, green color, leafy stems, and a great smell. Thanks for the tips! I don't want anything bad to happen to my sweet goats! :bighug:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

(Squeaks on both ends. Gracie in the middle) 
Here's some pictures of Squeaks and her half-sister Gracie. Any guesses as to how many babies she is gonna have? I guess 3!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Rysktal (Jan 11, 2020)

Eeeep! So exciting!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Just gave CD&T shot today! So far so good. Any guesses on the amount of babies she has? Winner gets...a goat hug?:goatrun:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Hmm, I'll say twins. One of each!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Twins.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Well, I tried to feel for kids today. I’m not sure if I was doing it right, so any advice on feeling for kids in greatly appreciated! I felt one thing, but it could have just been a thick blood vessel. It kinda felt like a blood vessel pumping blood, or her milk vein. I was just hoping that it was a baby’s leg. That would have been more exciting. 
If anybody does know how to feel for kids, please post below!:kid3:
Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We can't always feel kids moving.
I have had it where I didn't feel them the whole pregnancy and she kidded healthy babies. 
So don't worry, if you feel nothing.

Just in front of the udder, right side, middle to lower area's of her big tummy. 
Kinda all around the right side. Are places to feel.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Yesterday, Squeaks’ udder began to develop, and it appeared to have started filling up with milk today! There are 25 more days (more or less) until she is due! Anybody have baby goat pictures to share?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Heres a few of my babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute, congrats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I have watched my girls eating. And on their right side in front of where the hip points normally are..lol I've seen baby movements. Its fun to watch them move the skin.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup) It sure is.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> View attachment 169951
> View attachment 169953
> View attachment 169955
> View attachment 169957
> ...


Awwwwww! They are so cute and fluffy! Love the sweaters. :inlove:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Today, I noticed an incredibly small amount of discharge. Her udder is a little larger. Today is the first day that I have noticed discharge from her making it slightly harder to see the fact that she seems to be opening up from the pressure of the kids.






Are the babies pushing on her causing it to open? Should I be really worried about her? Of course, I always wanna look out for my precious goats. She is about 3 weeks away from delivery. Is this just a sign that she will have her kids early? 
I'm probably just overreacting but if anybody has the answer, please let me know! Thanks in advance!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

She doesn't look too open. I've had a few does who prolapsed way out, and almost all my girls get a little "open" as they get close. As long as they aren't having a prolapse that doesnt go back in on its own, its nothing to worry about at all. She probably just has multiple(more than 1) kids. It doesn't necessarily mean they are going to go early, but if she happens to have trips in there she may go a day or 2 earlier. 

Just a few more weeks and the little one(s) will be born! It will be worth all the worrying and stress.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> She doesn't look too open. I've had a few does who prolapsed way out, and almost all my girls get a little "open" as they get close. As long as they aren't having a prolapse that doesnt go back in on its own, its nothing to worry about at all. She probably just has multiple(more than 1) kids. It doesn't necessarily mean they are going to go early, but if she happens to have trips in there she may go a day or 2 earlier.
> 
> Just a few more weeks and the little one(s) will be born! It will be worth all the worrying and stress.


Thank you for the calming information! In the event of a prolapse, what should I do to help her if it is needed? Lol. It's starting to feel as if this entire thread is just me asking strange questions and all of you having perfect answers for them! Thank you! :bighug:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

A problematic prolapse is rare, and if by some chance it did happen, you would need to get a vet right away. They can place everything back where it needs to be and would probably put a few stitches, or a prolapse harness to hold it closed until the kidding. At that point, you would cut them(Stitches) to allow for the birth of the kids. Obviously watching very closely to make sure she doesn't prolapse while pushing.

Again, very, very small chance that would happen. If it is just a itty bitty prolapse(tiny bit of tissue hanging out) you can put some sugar(normal table sugar) on it and it should go back. You would just need to make sure it doesn't get dirty. Watch for it to get worse, and for infections.

Your girls should be just fine though. Just looks like a very miserable late pregnancy doe:lolgoat: She will feel much better when those kids are out of her!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> A problematic prolapse is rare, and if by some chance it did happen, you would need to get a vet right away. They can place everything back where it needs to be and would probably put a few stitches, or a prolapse harness to hold it closed until the kidding. At that point, you would cut them to allow for the birth of the kids. Obviously watching very closely to make sure she doesn't prolapse while pushing.
> 
> Again, very, very small chance that would happen. If it is just a itty bitty prolapse(tiny bit of tissue hanging out) you can put some sugar(normal table sugar) on it and it should go back. You would just need to make sure it doesn't get dirty. Watch for it to get worse, and for infections.
> 
> Your girls should be just fine though. Just looks like a very miserable late pregnancy doe:lolgoat: She will feel much better when those kids are out of her!


Thank you for the information! I will keep the table sugar in mind when she kids if there is a problem! Thank you so much for all of your help! She is definitely miserable, poor girl. Yesterday I was scratching her while she walked around grunted. I checked her ligaments and she was still not in labor as expected since she is still 3 weeks away. 
Thank you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I think for me..waiting for labor..is worse than being their during the labor process. To check them hourly, listen for that groaning, feeling sorry for them to be sooo big & waddle! Then its all started and done in an hour. .really? But the kidds make it worth it!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I think for me..waiting for labor..is worse than being their during the labor process. To check them hourly, listen for that groaning, feeling sorry for them to be sooo big & waddle! Then its all started and done in an hour. .really? But the kidds make it worth it!


For sure! I always feel bad when I leave the barn after checking them since my doe always loves the extra attention ans scratches to balance out the pain and contractions. Last year, my doe Lucy had a breach case. She has had 4 freshening, and she is due February or March this year. (I'm not 100% sure when she was bred.) She has had 8 kids, 7 boys and 1 girl. Last year, her babies were breach. One boy came out healthy however, the only girl she has ever had (so far. Wishful thinking!) did not make it. My Mom had to assist with the birthing however she might have been to late. It was the worst kind of breach case, the head was turned all the way backwards. We were not sure when the kid had passed, but she appeared to be fully developed. When Lucy was in labor, she just looked at my mom in this way, almost like she was begging for help. Lucy and my Mom have always had a bond, and Lucy didn't give my Mom any trouble while my Mom saved her life. Probably one of the most heartbreaking moments of my life. The kids are always SOOOO WORTH IT! :hubbahubba:but I'm hoping Squeaks and Lucy have easy deliveries this year!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohh thats a tear jerker! Bless them both. Well I agree..only good birthing and healthy kidds! 
But for me...the anticipation on the time of the birth. Attempting to have everything ready...and being able to be their..is stressful. Once the labor starts...the stress ends. Its just excitement, you & your girl waiting for a present!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohh thats a tear jerker! Bless them both. Well I agree..only good birthing and healthy kidds!
> But for me...the anticipation on the time of the birth. Attempting to have everything ready...and being able to be their..is stressful. Once the labor starts...the stress ends. Its just excitement, you & your girl waiting for a present!


Yep! One of the best presents ever..life! :kid3:
:run:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hows our little preggo doing today? Any more signs or has she just blown labir off for today? How are you doing?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hows our little preggo doing today? Any more signs or has she just blown labir off for today? How are you doing?


I'm doing very well, thank you! How have you been? 
Squeaks is doing well today. She didn't have any discharge, and her udder is slowing filling up. I've been giving her slightly less grain and a little more minerals to give her a boost. Her half sister Gracie is still watching out for her, as always.













It's funny, Lucy has always been very aggressive to Gracie and Squeaks however today, I noticed her sniffing them, walking near them, and watching them without any interest of harming them. They even ate brush together! (They always eat separately!) 
I guess Lucy has calmed down since she is pregnant. Have your goats shown this behavior? I just wish I could understand the goat language.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes ..my does get sweet & loving during pregnancy. The does that usually bang heads, :buttheads: Are BFF while preggo & with young kidds. Lol lol
I dont always understand goat love language..I struggle to.make sure Im keeping them in the best health possible. :imok:So please...if you do understand goat language. Please give me lessons!:funnytech:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes ..my does get sweet & loving during pregnancy. The does that usually bang heads, :buttheads: Are BFF while preggo & with young kidds. Lol lol
> I dont always understand goat love language..I struggle to.make sure Im keeping them in the best health possible. :imok:So please...if you do understand goat language. Please give me lessons!:funnytech:


I'm glad to know that the odd friendliness is normal. Do your does remain nice to each other, or do they just go back to constant fighting with the others goats?
As for the goat language..let's see..umm...I'm a little rusty so you'll have to bear with me..
'Bleeeaaghh!' Means...I want food!
'Meaahhh' means........I want more food
Meahhh ah ah ah ah! Means..I want MORE FOOD!
and..
AHHHHHHHHHH! Means.............I WANT ALL THE FOOD! (And a side of neck scratches!):haha:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh...I have that lesson down. And dont forget...let me stand in front of you..with all other girls & babies...so the food you have...cant reach the feeder! If you move, the babies dart in front of you..so we play the freeze game. Now during this time you are slowly moving...several hooves are up & down your legs,, wanting to play!. This whole time each & every goat you own...even the ones you just fed in the 1st pen..are wailing
We are starving!! Feed me human...more!!!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh...I have that lesson down. And dont forget...let me stand in front of you..with all other girls & babies...so the food you have...cant reach the feeder! If you move, the babies dart in front of you..so we play the freeze game. Now during this time you are slowly moving...several hooves are up & down your legs,, wanting to play!. This whole time each & every goat you own...even the ones you just fed in the 1st pen..are wailing
> We are starving!! Feed me human...more!!!


:funnytech: Couldn't have said it better myself! You've learned the goat language fast! (rofl)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Just came back from the breeders with my doe Gracie! Hopefully she is bred this time..
Squeaks was so happy when we brought her BGFF (Best Goat Friend Forever) back home.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Well, Squeaks is due in 17 days! (dance)
Unfortunately she has to give a little more effort to walk around. I noticed she and my other doe Lucy have been really passive. :angel:Both of them have been laying around a lot more. 
I was wondering if anybody knows how to check the ligaments?:what: I always forget every year....I remember it involved something with two ligaments that feel like pencils..but that's all I remember.onder:
Thanks in advance! :clapping:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Alright, 13 days until Squeaks kids. Her udder has really filled up, and we did her kidding clip so we could monitor her udder's growth. 







She has been laying around a lot lately with the company of Gracie. 
What date does everybody think she'll kid, and how many babies do you think she'll have? And, any guesses on whether the babies will be boys or girls? 
I think she'll have 2 boys and 1 girl on February 16th!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> Alright, 13 days until Squeaks kids. Her udder has really filled up, and we did her kidding clip so we could monitor her udder's growth.
> View attachment 171119
> 
> She has been laying around a lot lately with the company of Gracie.
> ...


Wow, that udder is big!
I don't have much experience gauging how many kids are in there...
My first mom had twins, and I was totally surprised! I thought it was the placenta coming out, and here it was a second kid!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Wow, that udder is big!
> I don't have much experience gauging how many kids are in there...
> My first mom had twins, and I was totally surprised! I thought it was the placenta coming out, and here it was a second kid!


Haha! I've made that mistake before..
At least you didn't have to assist! Im sure you'd have found out very quickly the second baby was a kid, not the placenta!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is Squeaks?
You must be very excited!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> How is Squeaks?
> You must be very excited!


Thanks for asking. 
I'm over the moon excited for her! Her ligaments are almost gone, and her udder is tight. The kids haven't dropped yet though. She still has about 2 days to go. I can't wait!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> Thanks for asking.
> I'm over the moon excited for her! Her ligaments are almost gone, and her udder is tight. The kids haven't dropped yet though. She still has about 2 days to go. I can't wait!


Well, good luck and happy kidding!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Squeaks' is looking close to kidding, so we got her kidding stall ready to go. Just a simple garage makeover with some tarps from Harbor Freight.
The straw was supplied by a friend of ours, and our kidding kit is ready from past kiddings. 
When is a good time to put her in there? She's due Feb. 15th


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

She’s so cute! I’m waiting to see those kiddos! Just for fun I’m guessing she’s going to have triplets 2 does and 1 buckling


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

CaramelKittey said:


> View attachment 172161
> View attachment 172159
> 
> Squeaks' is looking close to kidding, so we got her kidding stall ready to go. Just a simple garage makeover with some tarps from Harbor Freight.
> ...


I'd put her in there at night or whenever you're not around or if you see signs she's ready to go. I try to let mine exercise until they don't really feel like it anymore lol


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

LisaCan89 said:


> I'd put her in there at night or whenever you're not around or if you see signs she's ready to go. I try to let mine exercise until they don't really feel like it anymore lol


Thank you! 
We will be here for the majority of the time, but we'll definitely put her in there whenever we have to leave.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I think two bucks one doe. Feb 17


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, you are all organized! Looks nice!
My goats would try to scratch themselves on that broom handle.
I hope all goes well!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would make sure she's ok with walking on the tarp, some of mine are very suspicious about flooring....... Rou locked up at a show and it took two of us to move her to the show ring..... she hated the shiny concrete floor.....


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

@rebelINny 
That was exactly my guess except I guessed the 16th! While she looks like she may go early, it seems like we can both agree she will keep us waiting! They always do..

@MadHouse 
Thank you! We are going to bring Gracie into the stall with her so she isn't stressed out, but I know Gracie is going to figure out how to knock the entire setup down by acting like the naughty goat she is. :lolgoat:

@goatblessings 
We will definitely make sure she feels comfortable on the tarp. She hasn't had any trouble walking though water, shavings, hay, straw, concrete, wood, or dirt. Hopefully she won't mind it. After all, her buddy Gracie will be with her and that is all she wants in life.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Completely OT but your outdoor fencing is my dream fencing however it is a bit more costly to do it that way so I have a basic T post and wire fence with some wood post.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

daisysmaid said:


> She's so cute! I'm waiting to see those kiddos! Just for fun I'm guessing she's going to have triplets 2 does and 1 buckling


I really hope it's two does and one buck! Something tells me she will only have one doe though, or no does at all. 
She is not showing any signs of kidding today, her ligaments are just barely there and she has a couple drops of mucus, but no other signs.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

LisaCan89 said:


> Completely OT but your outdoor fencing is my dream fencing however it is a bit more costly to do it that way so I have a basic T post and wire fence with some wood post.


Thank you! The hog wire is definitely pricey, but having a good ol' 15% off coupon at TSC is a big help. If any one wanted to use that style for their farm, I'd be honored. I only wish we made it one foot higher. We had one 1/2 Nigerian Dwarf, 1/4 Pygmy, and 1/4 Nubian wether (His name was Snoopy) jump the fence. His brother couldn't figure out how to jump it, so he would cry when Snoopy got extra outdoor time.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Squeaks started showing some reddish colored discharge. Although the camera didn't pick up the color really well, it appears as if she should have her kids tomorrow. 
We were at her previous owner's house today and her previous owner said that she usually carries her kids wide rather than deep. She said she's wouldn't be surprised if she had two kids, or two normal sized kids and one small kid. 
I can't wait.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Lookin' Close!
YAY!!
Happy Kidding


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Lookin' Close!
> YAY!!
> Happy Kidding


Thank you! 
We put her and Gracie in our kidding stall (garage ) and they are doing well. No babies or any signs that she will kid tonight. Her udder is incredibly tight and she gets really annoyed when we touch her. She won't even let Gracie lay next to her. Poor girl!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

CaramelKittey said:


> Well, I tried to feel for kids today. I'm not sure if I was doing it right, so any advice on feeling for kids in greatly appreciated! I felt one thing, but it could have just been a thick blood vessel. It kinda felt like a blood vessel pumping blood, or her milk vein. I was just hoping that it was a baby's leg. That would have been more exciting.
> If anybody does know how to feel for kids, please post below!:kid3:
> Thank you!


Here's a cool video of one of my girls last season


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

daisysmaid said:


> Here's a cool video of one of my girls last season


Wow, that is very cool to see!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> Thank you!
> We put her and Gracie in our kidding stall (garage ) and they are doing well. No babies or any signs that she will kid tonight. Her udder is incredibly tight and she gets really annoyed when we touch her. She won't even let Gracie lay next to her. Poor girl!


Maybe today is the day!?!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

How’s squeaks doing this morning???


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

We got babies! 
I don’t have pictures right now, but I’ll definitely get some tomorrow! Squeaks only had two babies, but they were decent size. One weighed 4.7lbs, and the other weighed 3.8lbs. We had a little trouble getting them to nurse however they have figured it out now. 
Also...did I mention we got two boys..:kid2::kid2:
I can’t complain. They’re cute. 
I’m pretty sure one of them is polled. Their Dad was polled, so we were hoping for a polled baby! I’ll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Woohoo congratulations!!! Can’t wait to see those pics


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations! That's fantastic hope Squeaks is doing well too. Can't wait for pics


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Great news! Congratulations!
I am glad all went well and they figured out the latte machine!
:coolmoves::goodjob::greatcheers)(highfive):hug:

You are going to be sooo busy playing with those boys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you! Unfortunately my computer is acting strange and isn't letting me put the pictures up. Its not the goat spot though, my computer has a lot of trouble transferring photos! Ill try again tomorrow to get some photos. I promise, I did take photos!  
Squeaks is definitely favoring her first born kid. We put her and her Boys out to play in an enclosed pen since it got up to 53 degrees today! Squeaks was not in the barn laying next to them, but she acted like she couldn't find them outside! We moved her and her kids back into the garage together. She isn't rejecting them, and she looks after them. She's just...not as overprotective as my other doe.. Unfortunately her udder is a little lopsided since both boys picked the same favorite teat. We always move them to the other side of her udder, but they just move back to their favorite teat or give up. Any suggestions on how to fix that? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am not sure, but would it help if you taped the favourite side until they realize both sides have milk? You would have to milk whatever side is not used.
I would have thought with twins they would naturally both drink at the same time!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nope, just teach a kid that side, within a short time, they do learn it.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

I have pictures! Finally..
























Squeaks is doing well and her udder is no longer lopsided. The babies finally figured it out. 
I was also incredibly excited because the brown kid is polled! I just can't believe she had two bucklings. We still have one more chance for a girl with our doe Lucy. She was due today but she is a proud follower of The Doe's Secret Code of Honor.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Awwwww so sweet!! Love them


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Cuties!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very very cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, glad they figured it out.


----------

